# Good luck on finals!



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello all,

It is quite hectic around at my university. I thought i would wish to anyone taking finals right now good luck! study hard and get those grades up up up and away!!!

:banana


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Well...one down...one more to go! :banana


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

lucky. i have 4 more to go


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

I haven't even started. :hide


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I start mine next week. I'm not worried.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I took my last exam yesterday!

:yay


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

I have 5 exams starting next week. There is even more pressure because i have to have a certain gpa to transfer and i'm really depending on transferring so if i dont get a 2.5 gpa i'm in trouble.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

eyeguess said:


> I took my last exam yesterday!
> 
> :yay


:yay


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

outtamind said:


> I have 5 exams starting next week. There is even more pressure because i have to have a certain gpa to transfer and i'm really depending on transferring so if i dont get a 2.5 gpa i'm in trouble.


Good luck. Study hard and leave it all out there!


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

I am all done WOOHOO!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanx I have three next week


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm done with my finals. Today was the last day. woo hoo :yay :yay :yay :clap :clap :clap :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie Good luck to evryone else who are done yet.


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

0 down, 4 to go


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

zero down, six to go. Whoopee.....


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

3 dead, 2 more to conquer. :cig (stress smoke)


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I have 3 starting Thursday. Hopefully I'll be able to make myself study enough.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I've got one tomorrow and the other on Monday. Finals suck; usually by this time of the semester I just want everything over with.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

Just one more tomorrow and I'm done with school until January.


----------



## laplume (Jun 10, 2005)

I had two today... I think I did poorly on one of them!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I have two left, then I'm done. :fall Vacation.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

my last one's tomorrow. yay! i won't have to look at another textbook for a month


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I finished mine Monday. My final grades came in today - Straight A's.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

DONE!!!!! :fall


----------



## Erin M (Dec 15, 2005)

Two more..tomorrow! And then done till January!


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

I have one tomorrow, last one and ive passed em all so far, few close ones though.

I thought for sure i failed the first one i did but i end up getting 51%

I have to pass the one tomorrow or i fail that class. 

Theres about 15 cm of snow on the ground and apparently 15 more to go plus my car just quit working. Guess ill be calling a cab to pick me up tomorrw. So Im sure i won't get much sleep tonight because i don't trust them.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

AdamCanada said:


> I have one tomorrow, last one and ive passed em all so far, few close ones though.


You have a final on Saturday?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Done. But it was a bit bittersweet since I could've studied more for two of them.:stu


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

:banana done!! :banana


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

Right now i've got one down and 4 to go. My english test this morning didnt end up being as bad as i thought. I'm still worried about my math test in a few hours.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

One more to go on Monday and then I'm done done DONE.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

My school is crap, the only class I have a proper final for is on Thursday. Technically it's a take-home and then we collaborate in a team to do the group exam (same questions), but still, that's on Thursday!

I reallllllly should be doing my take-home, but I've gotten severely lazy. To me, I'm done, I can't face that I still have one more thing to do. :lol

P.S. Oooh, oooh, this was my 1,000th post! :banana


----------

